

Angularjshub - alemhnan
http://www.angularjshub.com/

======
dham
Hopefully I won't get down voted for this, but I've never understood why
developers use something like Wordpress. Use Jekyll or Middleman. If you have
the knowledge to do Angular tutorials you can type middleman build in a
command line.

At work I've successfully taught a graphics designer and video editor to use
Middleman. We use Github as the CMS(with markdown). They can pull down site
with Github application and click a .command file to run it(for more involved
changes). When they push it back up, it automatically builds. Just needs one
click from there to go live.

Sorry for the little rant. The site does look promising but I can't get the
other pages to load.

~~~
talmand
You know, I've never understood why developers use Jekyll or Middleman when
they have access to something like Wordpress. I mean, after all, my opinion is
what counts here.

It's a tool in a toolbox, the individual reaches in and pulls out the tool
that works best for the given situation based on their own personal reasons.

~~~
ivanca
Plus you can easily make it static without even touching the command line if
that's all you want.

~~~
petercooper
Is there now an official/very reputable way to do it? I've found 101 tutorials
and random scripts when I've looked in the past but nothing I'd want to use in
production.

~~~
ivanca
[http://wordpress.org/plugins/really-
static/](http://wordpress.org/plugins/really-static/)

It's old enough and well tested for me but you may differ.

------
andrea_bresolin
Hi people. I'm the site owner. Honestly, I was not expecting to have so many
visits at the beginning. I'm keeping it monitored to see if the current
caching parameters are good enough. The site is on a shared hosting and I
might contact the hosting provider to move it to less crowded server.

~~~
Nycto
Quick tip: Merge your CSS and JS. It's killing your page load time:
[http://www.webpagetest.org/result/131223_MJ_Q59/](http://www.webpagetest.org/result/131223_MJ_Q59/)

Your first paint is coming it at around 1.8s. You could probably get that
under the 1s mark just by consolidating your resources. This is even more
important when dealing with a library like Angular.

~~~
andrea_bresolin
Thanks for the tip. I'll see what I can do. Most of the CSS and JS come from
the WordPress theme and plugins actually.

------
mail2vks
Looks good. I am right now learning from
[http://www.thinkster.io/](http://www.thinkster.io/) and prefer that to
angularjshub. It has a well laid out structure.

------
davidjgraph
My eyes, they burn...

Seriously, please drop the animation, it completely detracts from might be a
useful site, but the carousel genuinely gives me a headache.

~~~
ishener
the animation is not the problem, it actually looks decent

the problem is this site has no caching going on at all... to the site owner:
do us all a favor, and install some popular caching plugin for wordpress...

~~~
kawera
... or maybe build it with angular.js...

~~~
talmand
Angular tutorial site built with Angular?

That might just work...

------
Keats
The idea is nice but why is it so slow? (Or is it only slow for me? latest
chrome on mac)

~~~
talmand
Well, as others have said, caching. Because the front page loads about 100
lines of CSS and Javascript files before any of the content actually starts.

Seems to do the same on the secondary pages as well.

------
henryw
Looks nice. I'm going to read through all these if I can get them to load. If
you are looking for another resource, try
[https://egghead.io/lessons](https://egghead.io/lessons)

------
gremlinsinc
Looks awesome, only one downside so far--is the code boxes they should be
resizable by drag and drop, or a little wider/taller, hard to see and read all
the code. Just a suggestion.

~~~
andrea_bresolin
You can click the icons next to each code tab to see it at full size on a new
page.

------
alemhnan
I contacted the owner and he is currently busy fixing the cache thing. I
submitted without alert him before so I am the one to blame if the site is
slow! :)

------
durzagott
Look promising.

As others have said, it's too slow to be of any use. Also, I agree that the
animations on the front page are terrible and need to go.

------
m1117
Made on wordpress actually without using angular, that's funny!

~~~
andrea_bresolin
In my opinion, AngularJS should not be seen as a complete replacement of what
already exists nowadays, it's just an additional tool and should be used only
when appropriate (the right technology for the right task). Making a full
website from scratch with AngularJS and creating all the useful features
already available in the current WordPress ecosystem (themes, plugins,
responsive design, ...) would just be too time consuming for a website
providing examples and would not give much advantage. I'm the site creator and
since I don't work on it full-time, the time it takes to make it is an
important factor. I just hope I can provide some useful information on
AngularJS. This is just my opinion of course :-)

------
prodev42
tooooooooo slow

